# Kishi Jump festa Interview is December 17



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Kishi Jump festa Interview is December 17 (2012)*

So predict what will he say:

My prediction is this:
- Im happy that im working with all the juri. 
- Sasuke will be more involve in the manga
- Next year is Kakashi year.

I cross my fingers someone will ask WHY OFF PANEL THE RAMPAGE 

*This is the Interview PLEASE GIVE REPS to Chaelius, Takl and the others that have contribute to this tread. Lets do a Harem of positive reps for them.*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Chaelius said:


> _Q: where would you change if you could go back_
> *
> A: I d draw kakashi without his mask as now fans expectations got too high that whatever i draw some of them would get disappointed *laugh**
> _
> ...






This is Takl translated one. Remember Takl is the official (in my head) Translator in NF

*Spoiler*: __ 





takL said:


> morning! sry i couldnt do this earlier as i had to sleep.
> 
> _Because taking photos was forbidden im afraid there?s no pic but I enumerate what I remember
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovely (Dec 15, 2011)

Next year is Kakashi's year, for sure.


----------



## 8 (Dec 15, 2011)

- sakura will be more heroic.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 15, 2011)

Definitely gonna be Kakashi's year this time....


----------



## Octavian (Dec 15, 2011)

kakashi survived a punch from a V2 jinchuuriki. kishi wasn't joking when he said this was kakashis year


----------



## Fatback (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome. I always like reading Kishi interviews. From his responses I get the sense that hes a quiet humble man. I wonder if he has a mullet. It would be sweet if he had a mullet. I heard he had a mullet. He has a mullet...... I wanna stroke his mullet... Its only weird if you make it weird.


----------



## Imamember (Dec 15, 2011)

MULLET!    .....

He better tell us that the manga will continue for a few more years


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

Next year is Suigetsu's Year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 15, 2011)

Theres an interview this week? :amazed


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

It will be the year of Kirigakure


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 15, 2011)

Next Year is Baki year.....Do not worry i will wait while you look him up.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Dec 15, 2011)

Shikamaru will reveal Tobis identity


----------



## Evilene (Dec 15, 2011)

Kishi will probably give some vague tid bits here and there. Then mention it being Kakashi's year.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 15, 2011)

I do want to read this interview...I hope somebody posts it here and it gets a ton of responses so it stays at the top of the Library long enough for me to notice


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 15, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> It will be the year of Kirigakure



I support this.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 15, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Next Year is Baki year.....Do not worry i will wait while you look him up.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Curtain Head!?!?!? *​


----------



## Summers (Dec 16, 2011)

I dont trust kishi interviews anymore, everytime somebody say kishi has said something in the interview its seems made up.


----------



## LeeUchiha (Dec 16, 2011)

Chances are high he'll declare this the *3rd Annual Kakashi's Year*. But realize this doesn't mean anything. Nothing. Last year, if Kishimoto had said 2011 would be Gaara's year, it would've made perfect sense now and we'd have threads going 'So what did you guys think of Gaara's year?' - 'I really liked it, Gaara got to do a lot.' The difference is people still talk about Gaara's new developments, but they don't have to be told to talk about or expect anything from him. It just happened organically because he's actually doing things in the fucking manga. You see, legit writers don't have to tell everyone (mulitple times) that a certain character will receive the spotlight. That isn't normal. They just show it and leave it unsaid. It'll be interesting to see if he blames his editor again when Kakashi's voice actor (or whoever) challenges him on this rampage horseshit, which is now confirmed to be another of NF's invented fictions. Hardly surprising that was. So to spare Kakashi fans (only main character not yet ruined, not for long) the grief and anguish he should've just said 2011 was 'Gaara's year' and reveal the 'Kakashi year' for 2012. But I guess this possibility escaped him.

Chances are also high he'll forget about it, act like it never happened, isn't significant, and spend half the interview talking about his vacation and his favorite foods, like last interview.


----------



## Rama (Dec 16, 2011)

Hes gonna be asked about the rookies and the whole characters that didn't get their fights.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2011)

summers said:


> I dont trust kishi interviews anymore, everytime somebody say kishi has said something in the interview its seems made up.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 16, 2011)

I wonder if he'll be bombarded with "Who's Tobi?" questions.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 16, 2011)

EMS Sasuke vs. 16th InoShikaCho.. believe it..


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 16, 2011)

Will this become the offical Jump Festa thread?

If so, I predict something new and exciting.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Dec 16, 2011)

Nidiame Mizukage will get his own Gaiden


----------



## Kiss (Dec 16, 2011)

Cant wait to read it.


----------



## Selva (Dec 16, 2011)

He won't say anything important.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope Kishimoto reveals more than he did last year.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 16, 2011)

We might not get too much info if he wants to keep things even more vague in what remains of this arc and the future of the manga. Maybe he'll throw around some hype to the Naruto vs Sasuke rematch.


----------



## Synn (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Turrin (Dec 16, 2011)

Sakura will be more heroic & year of Kakashi.


----------



## andrea (Dec 16, 2011)

He will reveal how much longer the manga is going to last.

Yeah, that'll happen


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Dec 16, 2011)

I predict;
Kishi: Dont worry guys this time it is gonna be really The Year of Kakashi


and then

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 16, 2011)

The Japanese fandom should ask him why he showed all of the 7 Swordsmen as 2010's cliffhanger and then decided to off-panel the majority of them later. Was it another thing that his editors decided like in the Taka vs Killer Bee fight just that this time it was in the other way?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 16, 2011)

Octavian said:


> kakashi survived a punch from a V2 jinchuuriki. kishi wasn't joking when he said this was kakashis year



Sakura survived a 4 tail naruto attack. But yes Good all timer Kabuto healed her at the spot. I miss the old kabuto look. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Theres an interview this week? :amazed



Yes december 17, In about 24 hours the interview and about 30 hours the release of the interview hopefully here. 




RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Next Year is Baki year.....Do not worry i will wait while you look him up.



Dont neg you because your avatar and signature. If not You would have some red on you.




Dr. Obvious said:


> I do want to read this interview...I hope somebody posts it here and it gets a ton of responses so it stays at the top of the Library long enough for me to notice








LeeUchiha said:


> Chances are high he'll declare this the *3rd Annual Kakashi's Year*. But realize this doesn't mean anything. Nothing. Last year, if Kishimoto had said 2011 would be Gaara's year, it would've made perfect sense now and we'd have threads going 'So what did you guys think of Gaara's year?' - 'I really liked it, Gaara got to do a lot.' The difference is people still talk about Gaara's new developments, but they don't have to be told to talk about or expect anything from him. It just happened organically because he's actually doing things in the fucking manga. You see, legit writers don't have to tell everyone (mulitple times) that a certain character will receive the spotlight. That isn't normal. They just show it and leave it unsaid. It'll be interesting to see if he blames his editor again when Kakashi's voice actor (or whoever) challenges him on this rampage horseshit, which is now confirmed to be another of NF's invented fictions. Hardly surprising that was. So to spare Kakashi fans (only main character not yet ruined, not for long) the grief and anguish he should've just said 2011 was 'Gaara's year' and reveal the 'Kakashi year' for 2012. But I guess this possibility escaped him.
> 
> Chances are also high he'll forget about it, act like it never happened, isn't significant, and spend half the interview talking about his vacation and his favorite foods, like last interview.



Guy sensei would be proud of your post. 






Rama said:


> Hes gonna be asked about the rookies and the whole characters that didn't get their fights.



^ This is a possible thing to happened. 



First Tsurugi said:


> I wonder if he'll be bombarded with "Who's Tobi?" questions.



That would be a waste of time and question. He will say READ THE MANGA and wait for it. So lets hope no ret eer I mean no special person decides to ask that. 



Golden Circle said:


> Will this become the offical Jump Festa thread?
> 
> If so, I predict something new and exciting.



I hope so. 




rickmartin said:


> Nidiame Mizukage will get his own Gaiden








Kiss said:


> Cant wait to read it.





Synn said:


> Looking forward to this



Me three. 



Lovely said:


> I hope Kishimoto reveals more than he did last year.




He has to make up for not been Kakashi year. So he better. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The Japanese fandom should ask him why he showed all of the 7 Swordsmen as 2010's cliffhanger and then decided to off-panel the majority of them later. Was it another thing that his editors decided like in the Taka vs Killer Bee fight just that this time it was in the other way?



I had even forgot that was the last year one. And YES I surely hope that


----------



## Judecious (Dec 16, 2011)

2012-The year of Sakura.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

Rama said:


> Hes gonna be asked about the rookies and the whole characters that didn't get their fights.



Screw the rookies, they got enough fan wanking. specially Kumogakure, it had enough all fuking ready.

This year is the year of Kirigakure!!! got it?! That means suGETSU vs Mangetsu, flashbacks for them. Mei development and flashback as well. And color pages with the second fking mizukage which will reveal it's name.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The Japanese fandom should ask him why he showed all of the 7 Swordsmen as 2010's cliffhanger and then decided to off-panel the majority of them later. Was it another thing that his editors decided like in the Taka vs Killer Bee fight just that this time it was in the other way?




yeah srsly that was BS!


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Dec 16, 2011)

2012 is the year of Shino.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 16, 2011)

we'll find out tobi is an alternate universe kakashi and realize all this time it has been kakashi's years.


----------



## MYJC (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think he'll say anything specific. But I firmly believe the manga is coming to a close and I wouldn't be surprised if he revealed that the manga will end in 2012 or 2013.


----------



## Forces (Dec 16, 2011)

My prediction of what Kishi says: More is revealed about the past, Rikudo Sennin and Juubi get their chapters. Sasuke and Naruto fight is going to happen soon.

What I hope for Kishi to say: After all the insist from the editors and [somebody], Naruto will last another 10 years.


----------



## MYJC (Dec 16, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> My prediction of what Kishi says: More is revealed about the past, Rikudo Sennin and Juubi get their chapters. Sasuke and Naruto fight is going to happen soon.
> 
> What I hope for Kishi to say: After all the insist from the editors and [somebody], Naruto will last another 10 years.



Why would you hope for that? If the manga goes on for another ten years, the quality will deteriorate for sure. 

There's really nobody left to fight other than Tobi, Kabuto, and Sasuke, so Kishi would be forced to start making up random Kage-level villains that pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 16, 2011)

I predict Kishi avoiding Tobi and Madara questions, talks about a special taijutsu, questions on another time-skip, and estimation for how long manga will last.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 16, 2011)

Manali Tour Packages


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 16, 2011)

^ Anyone have any idea when in the day (local time) Kishi's interview is?

I'm guessing three o'clock in the afternoon.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 16, 2011)

Its in 20 minutes, actually.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Its in 20 minutes, actually.


Thanks for that. There's probably a thread about this on 2ch. I'll have to some heavy-duty searching to find it.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Its in 20 minutes, actually.



So we should start getting some tidbits between midnight and 7am.


----------



## Talis (Dec 17, 2011)

So what did he say?


----------



## crisler (Dec 17, 2011)

he's probably not gonna ruin his manga about future story, so i hope he'll clarify somethings that will not be shown in the manga later.

specifically, i hope someone asks and kishi answers about the hidden, unanswered things that seemed to have lost it's timing in the manga.

to be honest, it'd be good if he answered somethings concerning itachi/minato/jiraiya strength and all that but those debates are probably what fuels naruto fandom and also not sure if those debates are as crazy in other places as it is here.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

Right now until I can find if there is a specific thread for jump festa, the Naruto spoiler thread is probably our best bet:



EDIT: 
Found it! They're already onto their second thread. Don't know what happened to the first one.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 17, 2011)

Fights I wanna see 2012 :sanji

Kages vs Madara

Sasuke vs Konaha 11 No naruto but Sai

Sasuke vs leaf village elders

Itachi Anko Yamato Suigetsu Juggo and Karin vs Edo Jiraiya Edo Kisame and Edo Konan and it ends with them all loosing. [I want Itachi to lose in the manga once]


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

loool3 said:


> So what did he say?


398 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 13:07:26.95 ID:ao8p+TqsO
    NARUTOのBだが、一番前だよ。ちなみに今日は受付の一時間前から待ってて一番前とれた
They have to wait an hour.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 17, 2011)

I hope there is something worthy in this interview...


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 17, 2011)

I would like to know about the Naruto vs. Sasuke rematch, but someting tells me that he's not going to say anything major.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 17, 2011)

And now, we wait.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 17, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised to hear something like, "Shikamaru will have a big part to play in the next year."


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

Forgive me if I'm wrong (I'm trying to decipher japanese with Perapera-kun; the words are easy to read but the grammar is very different), but I think someone may have said something about them all being mixed together? 

Also, the line between the food and where they sit is long.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

423 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 15:56:08.10 ID:axZGVjeL0
    バクマンはあまり書くことないかも…

    岡本が登場後｢みんなーｼｭｯﾋﾟｰﾝ｣＋ポーズとって喜ばれてた
    マンガに描かれてる集英社シーンの実際の写真
    小畑の仕事場、机
    ﾄﾐｰﾍﾌﾞﾝﾘｰ登場、ED歌う
    あとは宣伝

    セリフ言って声優登場
    どんなキャラですか→声優がこんなキャラです～
    は共通進行かな
    バクマンは自分と似てるかとか話してた 
Bakuman is up first, the seiyuu are on stage


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 17, 2011)

Fuck year Bakuman.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank god for google translate 

But really, I dont want to wait this long!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

427 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 16:05:33.86 ID:h7z+0vW/0
    青エク　スーパーステージ。加藤先生がゲストで見れて感動。
Super stage performance. Kafuju-sensei is a guest.

    神谷浩史は会場から東条だったのでac bdの間に近い人は身近で見れてうらやましかった。 
God, I can't understand this line.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 17, 2011)

Read from the gamefaqs threads that Kishi's mentioned that we will be seeing a lot more Sasuke next year. 

Not sure if it's valid


----------



## Bringer (Dec 17, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> 427 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 16:05:33.86 ID:h7z+0vW/0
> 青エク　スーパーステージ。加藤先生がゲストで見れて感動。
> Super stage performance. Kafuju-sensei is a guest.
> 
> ...



Bad translation: Kamiya Hiroshi who was so close between the ac bd it appeared envious look at the familiar venue.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

428 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 16:07:30.32 ID:h7z+0vW/0
    あとおみくじは午前中で売り切れ。屋台村は1時間待ちだった。 
Atomikujiha sold out. One hour waiting time.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm going to be having dinner right now so in a short moment I'll be offline and won't be able to update this thread for a bit.

433 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 16:21:00.60 ID:TMRFJ5WO0
    >>432
    丁寧にありがとう
    １６０㎝しかないから画面も危うそうだが入れるだけマシだ
    ＳＳ初めての当選だから楽しんでくるよ
Chou Mashiro just said goodbye.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 17, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Read from the gamefaqs threads that Kishi's mentioned that we will be seeing *a lot more Sasuke* next year.
> 
> Not sure if it's valid


A lot more Sasuke? DO want


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Read from the gamefaqs threads that Kishi's mentioned that we will be seeing a lot more Sasuke next year.


Kinda do and do NOT want


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 17, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I'm going to be having dinner right now so in a short moment I'll be offline and won't be able to update this thread for a bit.



NO!! You're not allowed to have a life! 





Nah jk. You're awesome! Thank you so much for your contributions! pek


----------



## BenTennyson (Dec 17, 2011)

I hope he said it's going to be Kakashi's year, a good chance he'll be lying again.

F*ck Kakashi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm back. Nothing important happened. Just talking about Pokemon battles.


----------



## calimike (Dec 17, 2011)

@shonenjump Just finished EPIC interview with Kishimoto sensei! He is a very deep thinker who loves movies. Read the interview on #SJalpha in Jan!

Note: SJ Alpha only in US & Canada for ipad, android tablet and other tablet users.

More from SJ tweeted: also I got videos of Shiibashi, Kubo, and Kishimoto sensei drawing! It will be exclusively available for #SJalpha members! Sign up now!

More from SJ tweeted @foxroano9T Kishimoto-sensei interview will be right after the Naruto Super Stage via @onnabancho_J

Watching Naruto Super Stage from the back stage now. Squad 7 VAs & Kishimoto sensei are the main guests


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

444 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 17:08:53.47 ID:M4RAa++S0
    ナルトステージレポ。
    左から井上さん、杉山さん、竹内さん、中村さんの順に並んで岸本先生登場後５人でトーク。
    今年は第七班集結だからか、少年編・疾風伝の生アフレコがメイン。サスケ里抜けシーンの所、サクラ役の千絵さんの泣き演技がヤバかった。
    来年こそカカシの過去について掘り下げていくらしい。
    途中、声優さんから岸本先生への質問クイズで所々リー役の増川さんがVTR出演。

    最後にジャンBANGのヒカリゴケ片山が登場後、何故か出演者全員でロックリー体操(笑)岸本先生疲れてしゃがんでたがとても可愛かった。 

Super quick trans: Kishi's assitants are on stage. Next year is kakashi... but that is the past?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

I want to see the video of him drawing.


----------



## Bonney (Dec 17, 2011)

Even if the Sasuke part is not valid, one would have to assume that this year will bring a lot more Sasuke scenes due to him going on his way out to the battlefield. 

Personally I expect Kishi to hint towards the Naruto v Sasuke battle and to get bombarded with questions about Tobi and his identity yet he will probably make a joke or something similar.

Also next year is Kakashi's year? Hahaha


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 17, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> 444 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 17:08:53.47 ID:M4RAa++S0
> ナルトステージレポ。
> 左から井上さん、杉山さん、竹内さん、中村さんの順に並んで岸本先生登場後５人でトーク。
> 今年は第七班集結だからか、少年編・疾風伝の生アフレコがメイン。サスケ里抜けシーンの所、サクラ役の千絵さんの泣き演技がヤバかった。
> ...



*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES*


EVERY YEAR IS KAKASHI'S YEAR

CHARACTER OF THE YEAR ALL YEARS


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 17, 2011)

Kakashi's year again!


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> *YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES*
> 
> 
> EVERY YEAR IS KAKASHI'S YEAR
> ...


lol I hope Takl translates that post.  It'd take me like 10-20 minutes to work out exactly what they're saying. Those are just the highlights.


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2011)

Kakashi's year has become a running gag apparently


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

445 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 17:15:42.12 ID:1eiT5exzi
    ショウワのテニプリタオル3種完売 
People are cheering.



I'm not surprised if I read that post right.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 17, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> 445 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/12/17(土) 17:15:42.12 ID:1eiT5exzi
> ショウワのテニプリタオル3種完売
> People are cheering.
> 
> ...



Everybody loves Kakashi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

I was just rereading the fifth line. Kishi was asked a question and he said that the war will increase.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 17, 2011)

Kakashi's year again?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Kakashi's year again?


It is always Kakashi's year


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Dec 17, 2011)

It's Kakashis decade


----------



## calimike (Dec 17, 2011)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> It's Kakashis decade



Time Magazine: Person of the Year is Kakashi


----------



## Hexa (Dec 17, 2011)

I think it's saying that the manga will delve into Kakashi's past next year.

For the record, this year wasn't said to be "Kakashi's year".  Last Festa, Kishimoto apologized for "Kakashi's year" not materializing and said some of the material would carry over to this year.  Granted, I don't think it did carry over (unless the material he had planned was Kakashi vs. Zabuza REDUX).


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think it's saying that the manga will delve into Kakashi's past next year.


Yes that sounds about right.**


----------



## calimike (Dec 17, 2011)

WTF? Real life Madara (maybe Hashirama) is play Naruto Generation game at Jump Festa !!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think it's saying that the manga will delve into Kakashi's past next year.



Oh God, Tobito confirmed. 

Edit: I just realized the caption for that emoticon is incredibly appropriate for this situation.

Double Edit: This is referring to Rin and how he got MS I'm guessing.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 17, 2011)

I guess we will finally know what happened to Rin.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh God, Tobito confirmed.
> 
> Edit: I just realized the caption for that emoticon is incredibly appropriate for this situation.


I can't stand Tobito.  But kakashi is one of my favorite characters so I suppose that will make up for it.



calimike said:


> WTF? Real life Madara (maybe Hashirama) is play Naruto Generation game at Jump Festa !!!


That looks more like Madara.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't see the picture.


----------



## Face (Dec 17, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh God, Tobito confirmed.
> 
> Edit: I just realized the caption for that emoticon is incredibly appropriate for this situation.
> 
> Double Edit: This is referring to Rin and how he got MS I'm guessing.



That's what I'm starting to think too.


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Double Edit: This is referring to Rin and how he got MS I'm guessing.


Rin? He? MS?
Idungetit


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> Rin? He? MS?
> Idungetit



The two significant mysteries about Kakashi are:

-What happened to Rin/how she died.

-How Kakashi achieved Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## Hexa (Dec 17, 2011)

Hm, otherwise from the chatter I've picked up, there's going to be some focus on "Sasuke's side", which probably isn't super surprising.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there anything on Sakura or Naruto?


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2011)

More focus on Sasuke isn't surprising. The manga is nearing its final stage so it's expected.
Need to know if Kishi mentioned anything about Naruto and the Kyuubi though.


First Tsurugi said:


> The two significant mysteries about Kakashi are:
> 
> -What happened to Rin/how she died.
> 
> -How Kakashi achieved Mangekyo Sharingan.


Oh I see. Thanks ^_^


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2011)

year of kakashi  


week of kaksahi


----------



## Crona (Dec 17, 2011)

Huh so a Kakashi year...

I guess we are going to find out about his MS. 

But I want a Madara Gaiden


----------



## Bonney (Dec 17, 2011)

Tobito theorists will be happy with this news. 

I'm digging the idea of Kakashi's background getting focus, about time we saw awakening of the MS and Rin's fate.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fights I wanna see 2012 :sanji
> 
> Kages vs Madara
> 
> ...



No suigetsu vs mangetsu?? fck off then!
Was he asked about suigetsu, kirigakure or Mei? come on maaaaan, answer plz.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

tbh I wasn't expecting Kakashi. They said it would be kakashi's year three years ago, and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

So is the interview still on going, or is it over and we're just waiting for more info to flow in?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 17, 2011)

Evidently the OP was spot on with his predictions.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 17, 2011)

Sakura should be more heroic.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL the voice actors asked him which character he wanted to play the most in generations. And kishimoto answer was: Sasuke.

CC2 has posted the replies on english on their twitter. would you like me to post them?


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

Sure, just post the link.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> No suigetsu vs mangetsu?? fck off then!
> Was he asked about suigetsu, kirigakure or Mei? come on maaaaan, answer plz.



You do know in that post I said fights I wanted to see right? I never said they were only going to happen.

But Mei fighting Madara no?

Suigetsu vs Mangetsu is highly unlikely. Suigetsu and Juggo are going to orachimaru hideout. Last chapter they said that there was one more Edo being dealt with. The possibilities are small.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

_Q: where would you change if you could go back_
*
A: I d draw kakashi without his mask as now fans expectations got too high that whatever i draw some of them would get disappointed *laugh**
_
Q: when did you decide to make naruto and sasuke go different ninja way?
_*
A: from the beginning.
*_
Q: whats gonna happen to sasuke through next year? _
*
A: Sasuke has a lot of episodes to tell. his appearance will be more frequent next year.*_

Q: which char do you want to play as on generations? _
*
A: Sasuke.*


That's all for QA folks, the rest was Kishimoto hand drawing manga panels and the VA acting them.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 17, 2011)

That's all? That fucking sucked.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 17, 2011)

Evilene said:


> I guess we will finally know what happened to Rin.



She died giving birth during the time skip.... Kakashi's a Daddy :amazed


----------



## gershwin (Dec 17, 2011)

Chaelius said:


> _Q: where would you change if you could go back_
> *
> A: I d draw kakashi without his mask as now fans expectations got too high that whatever i draw some of them would get disappointed *laugh**


And thats all about Kakashi? Nothing about his past?


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

gershvin said:


> And thats all about Kakashi? Nothing about his past?



Not that I know of, CyberConnect2(The company making the NUNSG game) had a booth at Jump Festa and posted the stage event in their twitter, not much happened.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely said:


> So is the interview still on going, or is it over and we're just waiting for more info to flow in?


They're finished for the night, but there is another event at 8:00 tomorrow morning local time.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 17, 2011)

That's all?


----------



## Selva (Dec 17, 2011)

This interview was very... informative :WOW


----------



## Spi (Dec 17, 2011)

That was extremely casual.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> They're finished for the night, but there is another event at 8:00 tomorrow morning local time.



Oh, I see. More questions tomorrow then? 

Because really, it seems like Kishi didn't even go into a little detail about what he said. 

Very vague and short this time around.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 17, 2011)

Too small piece(lol, Kishi love Sasuke and thats all?). I think we will get more information.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

You guys have to remember this isn't actually an interview, it's more of a public showing, the main event was the drawing and the voice actors, these quick questions the actors ask at the end are just to close the show.

Don't get big hopes for tomorrow either.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 17, 2011)

Sauce has a-lot of episodes to tell? o____O

That's honestly surprising...

*EDIT:* ...But if it means more action, then I'm game  I like Sasuke's fights..


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Dec 17, 2011)

Well it's good to hear that Sasuke will play a large part next year because his fights are always entertaining. Was there any answers on when Naruto was going to end?


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 17, 2011)

2012 I'm coming  Sometimes it feels great to be a Sasuke fan


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 17, 2011)

The interview was as expected Kishi would hold his cards close to his chest seeing as it really does not have a great deal left to run so  I never expected anything of any importance as for Sasuke his role in 2012 is to recieve a beating from Naruto


----------



## Kiss (Dec 17, 2011)

So more Sasuke next year?

Great.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 17, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> lol I hope *Takl translates* that post.  It'd take me like 10-20 minutes to work out exactly what they're saying. Those are just the highlights.



Now that you mention him, he is in my mind the official Narutoforum translator.  I only trust what he says in translating debates. 



Selva said:


> Kakashi's year has become a running gag apparently



Sadly thats true 



First Tsurugi said:


> Everybody loves Kakashi.



You surely know thats right.




calimike said:


> Time Magazine: Person of the Year is Kakashi


Awsome comment, worthy to be quoted.




First Tsurugi said:


> Evidently the OP was spot on with his predictions.



You know I'm an addict eer I mean rep whore, so PAY UP 




Chaelius said:


> _Q: where would you change if you could go back_
> *
> A: I d draw kakashi without his mask as now fans expectations got too high that whatever i draw some of them would get disappointed *laugh**
> _
> ...




 THANK YOU. 
I do not understand play as on generations? I dont get it. I know is play a character but generations? meaning generative powers? or redo the uchiha clan. Is kishi implying he is like sasuke that will try to repopulate the the clan by himself, Im confuse  




Selva said:


> This interview was very... informative :WOW



Dont be sarcastic 




Lovely said:


> Oh, I see. More questions tomorrow then?
> 
> Because really, it seems like Kishi didn't even go into a little detail about what he said.
> 
> Very vague and short this time around.



1- Yeap interesting more questions tomorrow. 
2- He does not give a lot of info any more.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> THANK YOU.
> I do not understand play as on generations? I dont get it. I know is play a character but generations? meaning generative powers? or redo the uchiha clan. Is kishi implying he is like sasuke that will try to repopulate the the clan by himself, Im confuse



It's about a video game called Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, he was asked which character he would most like to play as.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Dec 17, 2011)

Chaelius said:


> It's about a video game called Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, he was asked which character he would most like to play as.



 I'd have expected him to answer Naruto but it seems that not even Kishi can stand the non stop rasengan/clone spam  .

 To reuse a reply : 

  I can just see Ksihi going :

   "What me beaten by the computer on very easy,clearly it's not my fault     Sasuke is just a weaker character then I expected I need to beef him up a little.

    Later. while writing the manga, so he copied A's Lightning Armour he has Itachi's perfect Tsukiomy, his amareatsu sword can seal things in a a touch, and he now has Earth and Water as extra elements also 10X the chackra and a Raiton clone technique... "


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 17, 2011)

Given how Sasuke was panel absent from 95% of the manga this year, saying he will be more present the following year isnt saying all that much.


----------



## Fay (Dec 17, 2011)

Chaelius said:


> _Q: where would you change if you could go back_
> *
> A: I d draw kakashi without his mask as now fans expectations got too high that whatever i draw some of them would get disappointed *laugh**
> _
> ...


Thank you! This should be in the OP right?

I wonder what exactly Sasuke has to tell? Maybe we'll see how he does genuinly care for T7 and is sorry how he hurt them?


----------



## Hariti (Dec 17, 2011)

Kiss said:


> So more Sasuke next year?
> 
> Great.



Not sure whether you're being sarcastic or serious.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fay said:


> Thank you! This should be in the OP right?
> 
> I wonder what exactly Sasuke has to tell? Maybe we'll see how he does genuinly care for T7 and is sorry how he hurt them?



good idea putting this with the OP


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not surprised about Sasuke coming next year because I know for sure Sasuke is going to be fighting Naruto since he is his first target to kill.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2011)

Another example of Sasuke love?

Well, I think this' a solid indicator of what the cliffhanger for this year will be. 

>Sasuke arrives in Konoha. 

Though I can't imagine how Sasuke will be in action for a year.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh boy more darkness faggotry


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice to know Sasuke will be more present next year.
Most likely we will know more about RS, the elder son, etc.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Another example of Sasuke love?
> 
> Well, I think this' a solid indicator of what the cliffhanger for this year will be.
> 
> ...



No the cliffhanger is where Sasuke arrives to meet Naruto after the battle with Jinchuuriki and Tobi (If he survives another battle). 

Its been indicated that Naruto and Sasuke will fight due of the toads jutsu and the convo with Kyuubi and Itachi.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 17, 2011)

That's it?...Well I thought that kishi would talk a little about Naruto too...oh well an author can't reveal anything truly important about his story. But Kakashi's past is something that interests me,so I hope that it will be good


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> That's it?...Well I thought that kishi would talk a little about Naruto too...oh well an author can't reveal anything truly important about his story. But Kakashi's past is something that interests me,so I hope that it will be good



Kishi isn't choosing what to talk about, he's just answering questions from the voice actors, I haven't seen the Kakashi past part, it's probably a mistranslation from one of the VAs asking what Kishi would have liked to change in the past and Kishi answering Kakashi's mask.


----------



## Fay (Dec 17, 2011)

I like how Kishi wants to play Sasuke in the game, it kind of shows that he too sees Sasuke as a good battle character  :33


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Chaelius for the answer


----------



## mayumi (Dec 17, 2011)

oh look its another of kakashi's and sasuke's year. LOL. meaning never going to happen.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No the cliffhanger is where Sasuke arrives to meet Naruto after the battle with Jinchuuriki and Tobi (If he survives another battle).
> 
> Its been indicated that Naruto and Sasuke will fight due of the toads jutsu and the convo with Kyuubi and Itachi.


Sasuke won't fight Naruto now. Most likely will be the last event as Kishi said.




> Originally Posted by Fay
> I like how Kishi wants to play Sasuke in the game, it kind of shows that he too sees Sasuke as a good battle character


Everybody wants to use Sasuke's Susano'o


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

mayumi said:


> oh look its another of kakashi's and sasuke's year. LOL. meaning never going to happen.



Where did you read it's going to be Kakashi's year? Or Sasuke's? Reading comprehension, how does it work?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Sasuke won't fight Naruto now. Most likely will be the last event as Kishi said.



Yes he will don't be surprised that he will be fighting Naruto by the time he arrives.

And Kishi said he will have Kakashi year this and that and Sakura too, never happened!


----------



## mayumi (Dec 17, 2011)

Chaelius said:


> Where did you read it's going to be Kakashi's year? Or Sasuke's? Reading comprehension, how does it work?



from their fans.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2011)

Kakashi vs Sasuke all out needs to happen. 

Other than that I hope we don't see much of Sasuke. MS spam and his shitty attitude are boring. Maybe if he fought with more of his arsenal and didn't talk so much I wouldn't mind him.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

> 今年は第七班集結だからか、少年編・疾風伝の生アフレコがメイン。サスケ里抜けシーンの所、サクラ役の千絵 さんの泣き演技がヤバかった。
> 
> I gather from this year's seventh group, the main raw dubbing Shippuden ed boy. The scene where Sasuke village missing, I did cry Yaba acting the role of Chie Sakura.





> That's all for QA folks, the rest was Kishimoto hand drawing manga panels and the VA acting them



Is that whats happening here?


----------



## Fay (Dec 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Sasuke won't fight Naruto now. Most likely will be the last event as Kishi said.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody wants to use Sasuke's Susano'o



Really? I only like his new Susano-o though


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Is that whats happening here?



Probably, I dunno, can't read moonrunes.

According to the CC2 twitter the 4 T7 voice actors+ Kishimoto went on stage, Kishimoto hand drew some manga panels and the voice actors dubbed them, after that the VAs asked a couple of questions(The ones I posted) and the event ended.


*Spoiler*: _Everything posted about the naruto stage_ 



naruto stage starting now. naruto ,sasuke, Sakura snd kakashi voice actors on stage

aaaaaaand Kishimoto sensei on stage!!

sensei showing hand drawnmanga

and tje actors are dubbing ...LIVE!

and now they are about to ask questions to Kishimoto sensei

Q where would you change if you could go back

A I d draw kakashi without his mask as now fans expectations got too high that whatever i draw some of them would get disappointed *laugh*

Q when did you decide to make naruto and sasuke go different ninja way?

A from the beginning.

again the actors were dubbing manga on live and the power of their voices! made me cry, so strong

Q whats gonna happen to sasuke through next year? A. Sasuke has a lot of episodes to tell. his appearance will be more frequent next year.

Q which char do you want to play as on generations? A. Sasuke.

too bad photos prohibited in stage area 

unfortunately the questions were only from the actors.

now the stage is over. finally having lunch now... at 14:50


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 17, 2011)

wow, it's similar like that previous year, to put it better... a boring and useless interview


----------



## Kiss (Dec 17, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Not sure whether you're being sarcastic or serious.



I was being serious.


----------



## Cherry~Blossom (Dec 17, 2011)

More Sasuke? 
More hate and daaarkness. 

The interview is boring. Why is there no mention of Naruto?


----------



## lathia (Dec 17, 2011)

Dat Interview


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

> 出演者は、岸本先生、竹内さん（ナルト）、井上さん（カカシ）、杉山さん（サスケ）、中村さん（サクラ）の5名。　今年はカカシ班の4名が勢ぞろいです。
> 
> 昨年のステージは声優さんたちへの質疑応答が中心だったらしいので、今年もそうなのかな？と思っていましたが、今年は質疑応答以外に、なんと！原画生アフレコをして下さいましたー！
> 
> ...



This goes with what was blogged about on Twitter.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 17, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh boy more darkness faggotry



I didn't new that faggotry means badassness and epicness 

but thanks for the new information.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely said:


> > 「来年は、カカシの過去を描きたいと思っています。でも2年前からそう言い続けながらずっと書いていないん ですよねｗ」
> 
> 
> This goes with what was blogged about on Twitter.



Why is this part only in this version of the interview and not in any of the others? It's Kishi making a comment about this REALLY being Kakashi's year and an apology for the last 2 years not being them.

Basically, it now looks like there are two interviews floating around and one is obviously altered. So either someone is cutting it out of certain transcripts, or someone is making shit up and adding it in certain transcripts.

I don't know why people would cut it out, so I'm inclined to believe it's a joke that someone added.  Anyone know how to get confirmation either way?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is this part only in this interview and not in any of the others? It's Kishi making a comment about this REALLY being Kakashi's year and an apology for the last 2 years not being them. The rest of what you cut/pasted is the exact same as all other copies.
> 
> So either someone is cutting it out of certain transcripts, or someone is making shit up and adding it in certain transcripts.
> 
> I don't know why people would cut it out, so I'm inclined to believe it's a joke that someone added.



Hm, I'm not sure exactly. This is from someone's blog:


----------



## Chibason (Dec 17, 2011)

Even if Kishi didn't mention it....I still think it's gonna be another Kakashi year


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Hm, I'm not sure exactly. This is from someone's blog:



I don't know who that is/how trustworthy they are so it's hard to say.

What were the sources for the other version?


----------



## takL (Dec 17, 2011)

Chaelius said:


> I haven't seen the Kakashi past part, it's probably a mistranslation



its not. 
来年こそカカシの過去について掘り下げていくらしい。=
It appears kakashis past will be dug next year for real. 

correction: this year->the upcoming year


----------



## Kiss (Dec 17, 2011)

takL said:


> its not.
> 来年こそカカシの過去について掘り下げていくらしい。=
> It appears kakashis past will be dug this year for real.



Great news. 

I always wanted to know more about his past.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't know who that is/how trustworthy they are so it's hard to say.
> 
> What were the sources for the other version?





It's from the twitter of CC2, the Naruto UNS Generations developer, they had a booth at jump festa and that guy went to see the Naruto Stage, maybe he forgot to add the bit about Kakashi's past, though it seems weird he'd include the bit about the mask and not that.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh good good takl. Kakashi is one of my favorite character so I was curios about it's past.
I hope that kishi will do a good job.Btw Takl does the script of the interview say something else interesting? Can you post a translation please?We have already one but I don't know if it's complete or not.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2011)

Kishimoto is being very vague again. The only things I get so far is the "war will increase" part and that thing about Kakashi's past being more explored, perhaps this time it being more related to how he got the Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 48 (11 members and 37 guests)  
Foxve, Evilene, PikaCheeka, Hansus Maximus, Animeblue, batman22wins, Yumi 

Seems to be a quite a topic for some little vague interview


----------



## Hexa (Dec 17, 2011)

I didn't look into it this year, but it's possible that Kishimoto did multiple booths.  He did that in the "2010" Jump Festa, for instance.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2011)

The fans should have attacked him.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 17, 2011)

I hope someone finds a sight where it has all the questions and answers on it (translated in english of course) so it will be a lot easier for us to discuss about.  *hint hint*


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 17, 2011)

should of asked him why dide he kill Dosu


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Dec 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> 2012-The year of Sakura.



Seems highly unrealistic to me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

So kakashi's still gonna get his year? AWESOME! :WOW


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2011)

So if we are going to find out about kakashis past i wonder if it is going to be during the war or after and if it is after the war will probably end soon. But we should remember kishi usually does not do what he says in the interviews kakashis year was suppose to the last two years.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 17, 2011)

yeah, 3rd consecutive year for the famous "Kakashi's year"

Make it true, Kishi or else I'll very very disappointed -_-


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

Chaelius said:


> Probably, I dunno, can't read moonrunes.
> 
> According to the CC2 twitter the 4 T7 voice actors+ Kishimoto went on stage, Kishimoto hand drew some manga panels and the voice actors dubbed them, after that the VAs asked a couple of questions(The ones I posted) and the event ended.
> 
> ...



I was right:
Thanks *TakL* 


> 今年は第七班集結だからか、少年編・疾風伝の生アフレコがメイン。サスケ里抜けシーンの所、サ クラ役の千絵 さんの泣き演技がヤバかった。
> 
> = Maybe because this year the team 7 were assembled the main (topic) was about the fresh looping/additional dialogue recording for shonenhen(the part 1) and shippuden.
> at sasuke's leaving the village,
> sakuras voice actor, chie-san's performance was thrilling.





> Oh just saw the blog and yeah it says they reenacted it there synching with kishs original manga images.


----------



## andrea (Dec 17, 2011)

By 'Kakashi's past' he probably means revealing when/how he got the Mangekyou. Will probably happen in the fight against Tobi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2011)

I really would like to see the reenacting of the scene they did there...

It looks like the whole thing was very brief.


----------



## VTsop (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Next year is Kakashi's year, for sure.



Hope so   !


----------



## Talis (Dec 17, 2011)

takL said:


> its not.
> 来年こそカカシの過去について掘り下げていくらしい。=
> *It appears kakashis past will be dug next year for real.*
> 
> correction: this year->the upcoming year



Like i said it many times before; the further Tobis identity revealment delays the further Kakashis years delays.
It's good as obvious that Tobitos identity will be revealed this year which makes the Kakashis year happening. 
I bet you Kishi didn't show the way Rin died because it's related to the Tobito's theory, i bet you she went to look for Obito's corps but couldn't find and got killed by Iwa ninjas or something, if Kishi did reveal this before then the whole Tobito theory would have been to obvious that's why he probably doesn't reveal it yet.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 17, 2011)

Next year is Hinatas year...lol jk lolwomen, next year is shinos year


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2011)

Its always about Kakashi's year stop getting your hopes up on that year after year it was supposed to be Kakashi's year. What makes this Year different?

Second of all why do we need to know about Kakashi's past when we already gotten Kakashi's chronicles?


----------



## vagnard (Dec 17, 2011)

I bet the other year will be just another "bonds" year like always.


----------



## Frawstbite (Dec 17, 2011)

He was to play as Sasuke on generations? 

Base Naruto is the best character on that game. 

Not much to say, more Sasuke was a given. I would look forward to Kakashi climbing up a tier, but that's most likely not going to happen.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 17, 2011)

Kakashi history could be very interesting IMO. I would especially like to see how he got him MS but outside of that he just has some of the most interesting potential of any characters. He is always displaying new jutsu and we already know he is supposed to have 1000 of them in his arsenal. 

I think it would be cool to see a good fight between him and Gai as well. Just to see the dynamic of how they actually went about it.


----------



## Hadz (Dec 17, 2011)

Is Kishi gonna get a longer interview than... _that_, or is that it? :/

Thanks for the translations, though!


----------



## Fay (Dec 17, 2011)

So next year is Kakashi and Sasuke year pek?!!!!

If only I could be at a jumpfesta! I really want Kishi's autograph


----------



## Synn (Dec 17, 2011)

Where did you get the interview from, OP?


----------



## BenTennyson (Dec 17, 2011)

Might Guy's year!


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Dec 17, 2011)

All of this makes me think that Kishimoto's plans are often being changed by the wishes of the editors. It's not like he is lying about having plans for specific characters - he is simply being led astray.


----------



## tanman (Dec 17, 2011)

"Q: which char do you want to play as on generations? "

What is the nature of this question?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> All of this makes me think that Kishimoto's plans are often being changed by the wishes of the editors. It's not like he is lying about having plans for specific characters - he is simply being led astray.



Maybe because the editors grown tired of Sasuke and Kakashi the sharingan users.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Dec 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Maybe because the editors grown tired of Sasuke and Kakashi the sharingan users.



The thing is, originally it were editors who urged Kishimoto to create Sasuke as a foil to Naruto


----------



## Lelouch71 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm taking the year of Kakashi with a grain of salt. I wouldn't mind another year of Sasuke only if he stays a ruthless killer who doesn't whine much and get shit done. Kishi botch his heel turn, but he might as well try to make Sasuke an interesting villain.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> Where did you get the interview from, OP?



From me, problem?  


I took the stuff from what was posted in the CC2 twitter, which I heard about from Suigetsu.





tanman said:


> "Q: which char do you want to play as on generations? "
> 
> What is the nature of this question?



Which character Kishimoto most wants to play as in the Naruto UNS Generations videogame.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 17, 2011)

Synn said:


> Where did you get the interview from, OP?



Its in the first part of the interview, you can see is quoted. Also TAKL very fi it. 
So its good 




tanman said:


> "Q: which char do you want to play as on generations? "
> 
> What is the nature of this question?



I was like you, someone said its a video game. 

Also 6 hours more to go for the other kishimoto conference/appearance or what ever. 
He is suppose to appear again next day, been 6 hours from now YAY


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

He's appearing again???? YES!!!!!!!!!!! :WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely said:


> 出演者は、岸本先生、竹内さん（ナルト）、井上さん（カカシ）、杉山さん（サスケ）、中村さん（サクラ）の 5名。　今年はカカシ班の4名が勢ぞろいです。
> 
> 昨年のステージは声優さんたちへの質疑応答が中心だったらしいので、今年もそうなのかな？と思っていました が、今年は質疑応答以外に、なんと！原画生アフレコをして下さいましたー！
> 
> ...




Did a quick translation of this blog post because it looked interesting. 


出演者は、岸本先生、竹内さん（ナルト）、井上さん（カカシ）、杉山さん（サスケ）、中村さん（サクラ）の 5名。　今年はカカシ班の4名が勢ぞろいです。

The performers were five, Kishimoto-sensei, Takeuchi-san (Naruto), Inoue-san (Kakashi), Sugiyama-san (Sasuke) and Nakamura-san (Sakura). This year it was a line-up of the four members of Team Kakashi.

昨年のステージは声優さんたちへの質疑応答が中心だったらしいので、今年もそうなのかな？と思っていました が、今年は質疑応答以外に、なんと！原画生アフレコをして下さいましたー！

Since apparently last year's performance was centered around a session of question and answer towards the seiyuu, I wondered if this year would be the same - but this year, instead of a question and answer session, waah! They dubbed some original drafts!

スクリーンにナルトの名場面（ナルトとサスケの出会い、2人の対決、サスケとサクラの別れ、カカシ班で弁当 をわけるシーンなど）が原画が映るのですが、それに合わせてセリフをその場で各声優さんがアフレコして下さ るんです！！

On the screen came out some original pictures of Naruto's most famous scenes (Naruto and Sasuke's meeting, their showdown, Sasuke and Sakura's parting, the scene where they split the bentou between the members of Team Kakashi, and so on), and each seiyuu dubbed the lines that went with those scenes on the spot!

声優さんに興味があるという訳ではないのですが、それでも生アフレコにはシビれました！
特にサスケ！ 「千鳥！！」など、めっちゃ迫力がありましたよー！

It's not like I'm particularly interested in the seiyuu, but still - I went numb at the live dubbing!
Particularly Sasuke! "Chidori!!" and so on, it was so intense!

シーンごとにスモークをたいたり、電飾が変化したりとステージの見せ方にも趣向を凝らしてあり、非常に見応 えがありました。

One by one the scenes were built up with smoke, the decorative illumination was changed and they thought up something clever for the way they showed the stage too... it was very impressive.

岸本先生へのインタビューを覚えている範囲で簡単にｗ

This is simply what I can remember of Kishimoto-sensei's interview: 

「カカシにマスクを付けたことに後悔しています。口元が見えず絵で表情が現し難いので。」

"I regret putting a mask on Kakashi's face. When I draw, it's difficult to communicate his facial expression without being able to show his mouth."

竹内さんの「カカシの口を是非公開して下さーい」というお願い対しては、「それは約束はしません」というよ うなことをおっしゃっていました。

But to Takeuchi-san's request of "Please, show us Kakashi's mouth without fail!", he said something like "I won't promise anything".

「来年は、カカシの過去を描きたいと思っています。でも2年前からそう言い続けながらずっと書いていないん ですよねｗ」

"Next year, I want to write about Kakashi's past. But given that I've been saying that for two years running, I will probably continue not writing about it, eh?"

「最初から、友達だったナルトとサスケを対決させる話にしようと思っていた。」

"Since the beginning, I wanted to write a story that would force Naruto and Sasuke, who were friends, to have a confrontation."

「サスケとサクラの別れのシーンでは、女心がわからず、同僚と相談して描いた」

"I don't understand women's hearts, so I consulted with a coworker before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura's parting."

「来年はサスケのことも描きたいと思っています」

"Next year, I want to write about Sasuke too."

「完結へ向けて全力で描いていこうと思います」

"Since we're headed towards the conclusion, I will be writing with all of my power."

ちょっとしたミニゲームがあったり、ロックリーの声優さんがVTRで登場したりと笑いあり、感動ありのステ ージでした。

There was also a trifling mini-game, and Rock Lee's seiyuu made his entry on VTR. It was a funny and moving performance.

JUMPBANGに登場しているひかりごけ片山さんが登場し、最後は全員でロックリー体操をしたのですが、 普段はペンしか持たないという岸本先生が、ぜぃぜぃあえぎながら踊っていたのが印象的でしたｗ ｗｗ

Then Katayama-san, the luminous moss (Note: not sure about this part XD) that appeared in JUMPBANG, entered the stage - and in the end, all the participants did Rock Lee's physical exercises! But as always Kishimoto-sensei, who only ever carries a pen, kept hopping around while wheezing. It was very impressive! XD

岸本先生の印象は、若くて謙虚。　そして虚弱体質！？ｗ
人当たりが良さそうな優しいイメージでした。

My impression of Kishimoto-sensei was of a young and modest man. Also with a weak constitution!?
He gave me the feeling of a kind man, with pleasant manners.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 17, 2011)

Did Kishi actually say anything about Kakashi then?


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2011)

> "Next year, I want to write about Kakashi's past. But given that I've been saying that for two years running, I will probably continue not writing about it, eh?"


----------



## mayumi (Dec 17, 2011)

> 「サスケとサクラの別れのシーンでは、女心がわからず、同僚と相談して描いた」
> 
> "I don't understand women's hearts, so I consulted with a coworker before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura's parting."



kishi please don't take advice from that woman ever again. i now get where he gets these terrible romance stories from. the woman who gave him advice must be a fanfiction writer.

next year and over naruto vs sasuke and the conclusion.


----------



## Spi (Dec 17, 2011)

> 「カカシにマスクを付けたことに後悔しています。口元が見えず絵で表情が現し難いので。」
> 
> "I regret putting a mask on Kakashi's face. When I draw, it's difficult to communicate his facial expression without being able to show his mouth."



Nah, the mask wasn't a bad idea at all. Keeps people guessing.



> 「サスケとサクラの別れのシーンでは、女心がわからず、同僚と相談して描いた」
> 
> "I don't understand women's hearts, so I consulted with a coworker before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura's parting."





Their conversation was okay at first, but when Sakura starts yapping how she'll do anything for Sasuke in that scene... lol what. What kind of co-worker did he talked with?


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Dec 17, 2011)

mezzomarinaio said:


> 「完結へ向けて全力で描いていこうと思います」
> 
> "*Since we're headed towards the conclusion*, I will be writing with all of my power."



So Kishi admits that the end is coming (most likely 2 more years)........


----------



## αce (Dec 17, 2011)

> "Next year, I want to write about Sasuke too."


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 17, 2011)

So 2 more hours for the next interview I cant wait. YAY 

Also the new comments I did not see good chalius mention them. Also TAKL the official in my head translator in NF did not said anything about it. But THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING. Lets hope i is legit.


----------



## Fay (Dec 17, 2011)

Kishimoto sounds like a kind person !

It's cute how he takes advice from his co-worker, romance is very hard to write :33.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

DAT kishi


----------



## Yozora (Dec 17, 2011)

mezzomarinaio said:


> "I don't understand women's hearts, so I consulted with a coworker before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura's parting."



Then how on earth he can get married if he didn't understand a woman heart? or maybe his wife is a he. 



> "Since we're headed towards the conclusion, I will be writing with all of my power."



so the end is near


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Tsumugi said:


> Then how on earth he can get married if he didn't understand a woman heart? or maybe his wife is a he.



That was before he was married when he made that scene.


----------



## Fay (Dec 17, 2011)

It now also makes sense why he is struggling so much with Sakura's character. It's hard to write a female if you don't understand them in the first place .


----------



## Hadz (Dec 17, 2011)

> 「来年は、カカシの過去を描きたいと思っています。でも2年前からそう言い続けながらずっと書 いていないん ですよねｗ」
> 
> "Next year, I want to write about Kakashi's past. But given that I've been saying that for two years running, I will probably continue not writing about it, eh?"



Honestly, I think it's meant to be sarcasm/irony/Kishi trying to be funny, but GAH. GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Kishi: U MAD?


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 17, 2011)

Awww this was a great interview which showed us Kishi's personality a little, but to hear that the end is nigh is always tough and saddening. 

Thanks takL for the Effort and hard work!


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 17, 2011)

Nooooo, the end is near?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 17, 2011)

Good.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

heading to the conclusion? bwahahaha. Oda has like 200+ more chapters than him and things dont look like will be ending any time soon.
That's the kind of manga that should be, now he is just wrapping things up... no wonder it doesnt feel as the masterpiece that part 1 was


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Oda and Kishi are different writers though.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2011)

The part about probably not writing kakashi this year like the others was funny


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 17, 2011)

So does it mean the war arc is the last arc before the final battle between Sasuke and Naruto? Wondering if the manga will last through 2012 or mid 2013, seeing that the war arc has been so rushed.

Damn editors!


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 17, 2011)

Will we be getting anymore? Was there more to the interview?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 17, 2011)

Is the interview even coming yet?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 17, 2011)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> So Kishi admits that the end is coming (most likely 2 more years)........



He didn't say the conclusion of the* story*, he said something like that 3 years ago about the climax during the Pain arc. You can't be seriously taking those words for it.

The Six Path Sage hasn't been revealed yet. He meant it by the conclusion of this arc not the story. Kishi might have meant that War Arc is heading to its conclusion not the whole story.


This series can't end with just Naruto vs Sasuke as the final battle.


Here is another translation:
*"I'll make the draw at best toward completion"*


----------



## Hexa (Dec 17, 2011)

Kishimoto has been using that "headed toward the conclusion" line for like two years now.  Maybe three.  It was bit of a stir when he used it on the back of a volume years ago, but now it's nothing.


----------



## Tonga1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That was before he was married when he made that scene.



yea..

he consulted with his co-workers before of proposing marriage to his girlfriend


----------



## Saunion (Dec 18, 2011)

> 岸本先生の印象は、若くて謙虚。　そして虚弱体質！？ｗ
> 人当たりが良さそうな優しいイメージでした。
> 
> My impression of Kishimoto-sensei was of a young and modest man. Also with a weak constitution!?



Oh man 

Backhanded compliment much?


----------



## calimike (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope Naruto will continuing for 6 years.

Holy Smoke, I saw pic of biggest crowd at Jump Festa's OP stage while ago. Grrr... OP is popular with crowd.


----------



## LeeUchiha (Dec 18, 2011)

mezzomarinaio said:


> 「サスケとサクラの別れのシーンでは、女心がわからず、同僚と相談して描いた」
> 
> "I don't understand women's hearts, so I consulted with a coworker before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura's parting."





Tonga1 said:


> yea..
> 
> he consulted with his co-workers before of proposing marriage to his girlfriend





This is good sig material, that's about it.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 18, 2011)

mezzomarinaio said:


> 「来年は、カカシの過去を描きたいと思っています。でも2年前からそう言い続けながらずっと書いていないん ですよねｗ」
> 
> "Next year, I want to write about Kakashi's past. But given that I've been saying that for two years running, I will probably continue not writing about it, eh?"



  



> 「最初から、友達だったナルトとサスケを対決させる話にしようと思っていた。」
> 
> "Since the beginning, I wanted to write a story that would force Naruto and Sasuke, who were friends, to have a confrontation."



Oh, it's forced, all right.


> 「サスケとサクラの別れのシーンでは、女心がわからず、同僚と相談して描いた」
> 
> "*I don't understand women's hearts*, so I consulted with a coworker before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura's parting."



Shocking.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't understand why Kishi makes such a big deal about not understanding women's hearts,It's really not that hard and this coworker was probably horrible since Sakuras love confession was bad just bad.He also wants to end the story soon ,what a shame ...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2011)

♥Red♥ said:


> I don't understand why Kishi makes such a big deal about not understanding women's hearts,It's really not that hard and this coworker was probably horrible since Sakuras love confession was bad just bad.He also wants to end the story soon ,what a shame ...


Agreed. If was that hard for him, why didn't he just ask his wife?  But a coworker?  Words fail me.


----------



## Selva (Dec 18, 2011)

Kishi sounds like a nice and modest guy. He tries his best to write something decent. Makes me feel bad about bashing him every now and then 
All in all, it was a nice meeting. So I wonder did Kishi consult that exact same coworker before writing Sakura's fail confession and her failing to kill Sasuke?


----------



## Crona (Dec 18, 2011)

> "I don't understand women's hearts, so I consulted with a coworker before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura's parting."



Figures, there are just some guys out there that don't understand or over complicate women's feelings. In this case, I think Kishi over complicates it.

Although he should have figured this out a long time ago and should have never created a heroine like Sakura.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kishimoto has been using that "headed toward the conclusion" line for like two years now.  Maybe three.  It was bit of a stir when he used it on the back of a volume years ago, but now it's nothing.



Well it's true, as soon as something begins it's headed towards the end.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 18, 2011)

The best thing is, he didn't even need to add romance at all.This is a shonen manga no one would have became mad if his shonen manga didn't have romance at all.

Kishimoto didn't actually say anything new ,It's not the first time that he admits that he can't understand a woman's heart .I hope the next interview is going to be better.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 18, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Agreed. If was that hard for him, why didn't he just ask his wife?  But a coworker?  Words fail me.



I believe he was not married at the time


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 18, 2011)

So, we'll get more Sasuke in the following year? That's kinda hard to do afterall Sasuke appeared like twice for half a chapter in this year XD

Kakashi's past, let's see if Kishi actually delivers. Hopefully, that means that Tobi's Sharingan is Obito's as many of us suspect.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 18, 2011)

♥Red♥ said:


> The best thing is, he didn't even need to add romance at all.This is a shonen manga no one would have became mad if his shonen manga didn't have romance at all.
> 
> Kishimoto didn't actually say anything new ,It's not the first time that he admits that he can't understand a woman's heart .I hope the next interview is going to be better.



It seems like he's repeating the same shit over and over again every year "wah wah can't understand women  next year is Kakashi's year!!!". It sounds like Shueisha is dragging him out every year to give some dull PR speech while he'd rather be somewhere else.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 18, 2011)

He prefers to stay home and to dream about a certain character look at me set .


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 18, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> Kakashi vs Sasuke all out needs to happen.
> 
> Other than that I hope we don't see much of Sasuke. MS spam and his shitty attitude are boring. Maybe if he fought with more of his arsenal and didn't talk so much I wouldn't mind him.



When he fought Danzou, he hardly said anything

Sasuke is usually not a huge talker in his battles.



Fay said:


> It now also makes sense why he is struggling so much with Sakura's character. It's hard to write a female if you don't understand them in the first place .



It seems to me that it's mostly teenage girl characters he has problems with. His more mature women, such as Tsunade, Chiyo, Kushina and Mikoto were written decently IMO.

That Kishi admits to being poor at writing female characters is a honest thing.....though i dont understand why he then doesnt pick up a few Shoujo's....or atleast Shounen mangas(or even video games/comics) with a female lead to maybe pick up a few pointers.


----------



## Kiss (Dec 18, 2011)

mezzomarinaio said:


> "Next year, I want to write about Kakashi's past. But given that I've been saying that for two years running, I will probably continue not writing about it, eh?"



Um...okay.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 18, 2011)

Where is the Sunday Interview  he was suppose to do an appearance on Sunday.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 18, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> The two significant mysteries about Kakashi are:
> 
> -What happened to Rin/how she died.
> 
> -How Kakashi achieved Mangekyo Sharingan.



I hope so as well...


----------



## mayumi (Dec 18, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> When he fought Danzou, he hardly said anything
> 
> Sasuke is usually not a huge talker in his battles.
> 
> ...



He did pick up shoujo mangas. Hence the horrible crush of sakura on sasuke. The cool looking guy acting like a mean bitch to the lovely innocent girl. Lol sakura is not.
When he wrote sakura seperation from sasuke he wasnt married I believe.

When he wrote naruto's background he did ask his wife. So it tyrned atleast bit decent.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 18, 2011)

Kishimoto that isn't fair, you have had so many years that have been Kakashi's years in this manga and now you are going to give him another? Why won't you let another character shine a bit?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Where is the Sunday Interview  he was suppose to do an appearance on Sunday.



I think he already did, because in Japan yesterday is Sunday and the day before was Saturday. We've got what we want.

Also before you jump the gun Kishi said the series is ending soon, remember what Hexa said he used that line for Year by year and again used that line on that one back cover. It no longer has that meaning to it.


----------



## Fay (Dec 18, 2011)

The fact that he keeps mentioning that he is bad at writing females shows that he really feels bad about it. I feel sorry for him


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Where is the Sunday Interview  he was suppose to do an appearance on Sunday.



he wasnt slated to be there today for the start i think.



Saunion said:


> Oh man
> 
> Backhanded compliment much?



check with your own eyes  

the lineup


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Well it's true, as soon as something begins it's headed towards the end.



Towards the conclusion could mean alot of things. Besides Naruto hasn't met Kabuto yet. Don't expect Itachi to kill Kabuto, yet.

Kishi could mean that conclusion of the arc since we know the arc is almost ending.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 18, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Where is the Sunday Interview  he was suppose to do an appearance on Sunday.



sorry dude, but there was only a one interview by kishi, on Saturday. There aren't anymore other interviews from him.


----------



## Chaelius (Dec 18, 2011)

takL said:


> check with your own eyes
> 
> the lineup



He looks so pale and sickly


----------



## Saunion (Dec 18, 2011)

takL said:


> check with your own eyes
> 
> the lineup



Is that Sakura's VA on the right? She looks kinda cute.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 18, 2011)

Is Kishimoto the man in the middle?

EDIT: Thanks Lovely


----------



## Lovely (Dec 18, 2011)

Yup.

From right to left: Sakura, Sasuke, Kishi, Naruto, and Kakashi


----------



## auem (Dec 18, 2011)

takL said:


> he wasnt slated to be there today for the start i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are they fans or kishi's team..?


----------



## auem (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Yup.
> 
> From right to left: Sakura, Sasuke, Kishi, Naruto, and Kakashi



naruto is voiced by a woman..!..didn't knew that...


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2011)

its sasukes voice-actors page. 
funny that kish strangely looks younger than 'the team 7'.


Chaelius said:


> He looks so pale and sickly



exactly like the blogger described him as, huh? 



Lovely said:


> I was right:
> Thanks *TakL*


my pleasure
and my bad, for some reason i thought they meant kishs manga panels by the 'original drawings' but now I think on the screen were the key animations from the anime.  



mezzomarinaio said:


> Did a quick translation of this blog post because it looked interesting.
> .



excellent work! 

just my 2 cents 
-'hikarigoke katayama' is a comedian who does the rock lee exercises in a tv show 'Sakiyomi JumBang' Link removed

-「・・・今年は質疑応答_以外に_、なんと！原画生アフレコをして下さいましたー！」
"...this year _besides_ Qs and As, thankfully they did looping with the key animation s live!"

-「完結へ向けて全力で描いていこうと思います」
"i think Im going to put my all to write (the manga) towards the conclusion(/to coclude it)."


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 18, 2011)

Kishi said he "Thinks" doesn't mean he'll guarantee it. I don't believe the series will end. 

Kishi said Naruto has to wait or Kakashi year that didn't happen. Can't take his words for it.

Please don't take these words for future events otherwise you will be disappointed.


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2011)

nothing lasts forever buuuuut

just because hes been working his ass off towards the conclusion of the manga for some years if not from the start, doesnt mean he will finish it soon.


----------



## Sniffers (Dec 18, 2011)

takL said:


> its not.
> 来年こそカカシの過去について掘り下げていくらしい。=
> *It appears kakashis past will be dug next year for real.*
> 
> correction: this year->the upcoming year



It's a lie! He promises Kakashi's year each year and never delivers.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 18, 2011)

By looking at the interview, all I can say is that it is not going to be Itachi's year...


----------



## takL (Dec 18, 2011)

i think itachi is to appear tho 


Sniffers said:


> It's a lie! He promises Kakashi's year each year and never delivers.



always 'the next year' like another day another dollar
and i buy his irresponsible words  
some classic mangaka has said "its not like i control the story but the manga  itself does"


----------



## Turrin (Dec 18, 2011)

The fact that Kishi seems to be hinting about finally discussing Kakashi's past this coming year makes me think that the chance of Tobi being Obito have increased.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Towards the conclusion could mean alot of things. Besides Naruto hasn't met Kabuto yet. Don't expect Itachi to kill Kabuto, yet.
> 
> Kishi could mean that conclusion of the arc since we know the arc is almost ending.



yeah this!!!

I wonder if the american jump magazine is allowed to perform an interview like they sometimes do. But they always regard to the current arc that is passed in the magazine.


----------



## Saturday (Dec 18, 2011)

And I was looking forward to seeing how Rin died :/


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 18, 2011)

Next year is Sasuke's year.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> So does it mean the war arc is the last arc before the final battle between Sasuke and Naruto? Wondering if the manga will last through 2012 or mid 2013, seeing that the war arc has been so rushed.
> 
> Damn editors!



The war arc has not been rushed i thino people thought this war was a kohoba only war so only kohona would get focused on. But this was a WORLD War so he gave every village a fight. The editors had nothing to do with how kishi wrote it he just wanted to give all the villages some focus and he did. This was not the kohona invasion where kohona was involved in all the fights.

Also i think kishi has like 2 more years bedore the manga ends. I dont think the war arc will be the end.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 18, 2011)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Did a quick translation of this blog post because it looked interesting.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Now this one has no mention of the video game thing? 

I wonder if a 100% complete script exists. 

Anyway the interview has been the same thing for two or three years now. "I'll write about Kakashi. Sasuke is my favorite and has a role to play. I have trouble writing Sakura. I'm almost done with the series."


----------



## Nashima (Dec 18, 2011)

Turrin said:


> The fact that Kishi seems to be hinting about finally discussing Kakashi's past this coming year makes me think that the chance of Tobi being Obito have increased.



Ive always said to myself that kakashis year will start when tobi takes off the mask. This is probably going to be true .


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Yup.
> 
> From right to left: Sakura, Sasuke, Kishi, Naruto, and Kakashi



If there ever was a reason to ship NaruSaku their seiyuus are it.



Turrin said:


> The fact that Kishi seems to be hinting about finally discussing Kakashi's past this coming year makes me think that the chance of Tobi being Obito have increased.



For the last time Tobi isn't Obito. However, as similar as the doujutsu of Kakashi and Tobi are it is very likely that Tobi's sharingan is Obito's.


----------



## truetomyself (Dec 18, 2011)

Kishimoto said:
			
		

> 「サスケとサクラの別れのシーンでは、女心がわからず、同僚と相談して描いた」
> 
> "I don't understand women's hearts, so I *consulted with a coworker* before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura's parting."




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 18, 2011)

I dont mind more kakashi, at least we dont have any more shikamaru.

or more nonsense with sakura.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 18, 2011)

calimike said:


> WTF? Real life Madara (maybe Hashirama) is play Naruto Generation game at Jump Festa !!!



Wow, Madara has been really impressed with Naruto these past few chapters, even being him in the game.

Possible epic yaoi couple?

Obviously Madara is the seme  But then again, he does take senju wood like a little bitch and naruto has senju blood


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2011)

It'll be nice to see more of Kakashi. I can't say I haven't been waiting for it.


----------



## redman919 (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe his rampage will be next year too 
Finally gonna see how Kakashi got his MS huh...


----------



## Naruko (Dec 19, 2011)

Old meme is old. Stay on topic, guys. And no double posting, use the edit function.

RE: interview - that was extremely brief. But he seems in good spirits and to still be having a nice time and, as usual, he has known from the start where he wants to go with the story (at least in areas that matter) so that always bodes well. I'll be looking forward to see if we get a lot more Kakashi stuff, and how, and what tales Sasuke is to tell (I'm assuming Uchiha/bijuu background, all that rot behind trying to control and tame the bijuu and how the kage/village system and jinchuurikis came to pass...in detail).


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like we'll have another year of Kakshi....


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 19, 2011)

At this rate we're gonna live to see the year of Linux before the year of Kakashi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 19, 2011)

Basically he said nothing in the interview, nothing at all, just Kakashi revealing his face. This should mean the manga is ending soon, from the last year he isnt reavling anything worthy. Before that he usually revealed a lot.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 19, 2011)

> "Next year, I want to write about Sasuke too."
> 
> 「完結へ向けて全力で描いていこうと思います」
> 
> "Since we're headed towards the conclusion, I will be writing with all of my power."



thats all i needed to know


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 19, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Basically he said nothing in the interview, nothing at all, just Kakashi revealing his face. T*his should mean the manga is ending soon, from the last year he isnt reavling anything worthy.* Before that he usually revealed a lot.



No it isn't remember Hexa said that he used that line for 3 years why is this different. I doubt Kishi will reveal Kakashi's face because he said he can't promise anything.


----------



## Praecipula (Dec 19, 2011)

So it's really near its end...Naruto.  Really.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 19, 2011)

Praecipula said:


> So it's really near its end...Naruto.  Really.



Don't jump the gun yet. Remember how the last so-called interview we thought Naruto ending soon during the Naruto vs Pain arc.

I'm not buying this line, he has been using it for several years. Authors don't reveal anything they being vague and he was supposed to write about Kakashi every year but that didn't happen.

Don't expect anything from this interview.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 19, 2011)

Praecipula said:


> So it's really near its end...Naruto.  Really.


I heard the same thing 2 years ago. 
I guess there is more 2 years or more to go.


----------



## Seph (Dec 19, 2011)

Come on guys. 

Why would the manga last after this war?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 19, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Come on guys.
> 
> Why would the manga last after this war?



You'll be surprised.

Wasn't Bleach supposed to end after the war with Azien?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 19, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Come on guys.
> 
> Why would the manga last after this war?



There are three major villains still kicking around remember.

This arc could be the penultimate, with Sasuke vs Naruto/Konoha being the last one, which would likely be short.

But still, three villains (at least).


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 19, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> There are three major villains still kicking around remember.
> 
> This arc could be the penultimate, with Sasuke vs Naruto/Konoha being the last one, which would likely be short.
> 
> But still, three villains (at least).



3 main villains as you mean Edo Madara, Tobi and Kabuto?

I'm not counting Sasuke because I doubt he is at Edo Madara's level.

I can tell by the latest appearance of Sasuke ready to go and the previous things about Naruto knows how to deal with Sasuke during the talk with Kyuubi and Itachi. Its likely this arc will end with Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Come on guys.
> 
> Why would the manga last after this war?



kishi pulls off a bleach.


----------



## sakuranonamida (Dec 19, 2011)

why people are so obsessed with knowing when the manga will end. I've been reading this for years now, things like: after this arc, it will be over or I think the manga won't go over XXX chapters...and each time it was proven false. Obviously it won't last forever but I think there are still a lot of characters/plot elements to deal with before being able to call it quit. Especially with 15/17 pages a week, it can still last quite some time. 
And abt the interview, I trust no word abt Kakashi or Sasuke from Kishi, seeing as he himself recognized what he says and what he does are two different things.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> 3 main villains as you mean Edo Madara, Tobi and Kabuto?
> 
> I'm not counting Sasuke because I doubt he is at Edo Madara's level.
> 
> I can tell by the latest appearance of Sasuke ready to go and the previous things about Naruto knows how to deal with Sasuke during the talk with Kyuubi and Itachi. Its likely this arc will end with Naruto vs Sasuke.



Sasuke has been the primary antagonist for ~300 chapters, now why the fuck wouldn't he be included in the villain list?

Do you believe Kishi thinks people want to see Kabuto/Tobi/Edo Madara go down more than the final Naruto vs Sasuke fight?


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 19, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Sasuke has been the primary antagonist for ~300 chapters, now why the fuck wouldn't he be included in the villain list?
> 
> Do you believe Kishi thinks people want to see Kabuto/Tobi/Edo Madara go down more than the final Naruto vs Sasuke fight?



But Sasuke used to be one of the main characters in part 1. Sasuke more of an anti-hero in it and seeing how he got beat up by Bee and Kages how can he called the Main villain of the series?

Edo Madara shown to be a badass villain and very powerful one that it would take 5 Kages to even the odds. But I doubt Edo Madara isn't using his full strength yet.

Kabuto's Intelligence are the most dangerous tool of all.

Tobi, has proven to be almost hard to kill and touch except Minato, Konan, and possible Naruto.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> You'll be surprised.
> 
> Wasn't Bleach supposed to end after the war with Azien?



There was still a fair amount to cover after his defeat. Division Zero, the Spirit King, unrevealed Bankais, and his(Aizen) being immortal. 

On the Naruto side, Tobi and Madara's mysteries are being revealed, half of the Shinobi forces are dead, the Edo ninja were largely beaten offscreen, Tobi has almost everything he needs for his plan, Naruto has almost mastered his power, Sasuke's recovered from his surgery, and Kishi said he's putting more into the end of the series. What else is left that can't be covered now?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Dec 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> But Sasuke used to be one of the main characters in part 1. Sasuke more of an anti-hero in it and seeing how he got beat up by Bee and Kages how can he called the Main villain of the series?
> 
> Edo Madara shown to be a badass villain and very powerful one that it would take 5 Kages to even the odds. But I doubt Edo Madara isn't using his full strength yet.
> 
> ...



What exactly has been Naruto's primary motive for the entirety of part 2? While Sasuke may have started off as an anti-hero, he's currently a villain, this isn't debatable.

So we have a villain who has been the driving force behind the hero's progression for hundreds of chapters, with hands down the most hyped fight to come and you don't considering him worthy of being a part of the three biggest villains?

Again; why wouldn't he be included? This whole discussion just seems dumb.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 19, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> There was still a fair amount to cover after his defeat. Division Zero, the Spirit King, unrevealed Bankais, and his(Aizen) being immortal.
> 
> On the Naruto side, Tobi and Madara's mysteries are being revealed, half of the Shinobi forces are dead, the Edo ninja were largely beaten offscreen, Tobi has almost everything he needs for his plan, Naruto has almost mastered his power, Sasuke's recovered from his surgery, and Kishi said he's putting more into the end of the series. What else is left that can't be covered now?



Not all of them, the Byakugan's secrets still remain a mystery and Tobi's behind the mask remains a mystery as well. The Six Paths Sage hasn't revealed himself yet.

Kishi said this Kishi said that! If I recalled the series was going to end soon during the Pain vs Naruto arc.

Kabuto still alive and Edo Madara is still alive.


Dr. Horrible in case you hadn't noticed. Naruto' main primary motive was to become Hokage and lately in part 2 Naruto new motive of becoming stronger was to deal with Tobi from his parents wishes!


----------



## nemugumi (Dec 19, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Come on guys.
> 
> Why would the manga last after this war?



I think I remember Kishi mentioned (in an interview, forgot which one) that the end of this story will be the fight between Naruto and Sasuke (hard to imagine if the manga will end just with that, though  too much still unsolved as you guys said).
He said once that Madara is just a part from the big script.
Now, wonder what's this big script?
Could it be JUST this war?
Or this war is considered as Madara's little part itself?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 19, 2011)

Next year is Ten Ten's year.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Dr. Horrible in case you hadn't noticed. Naruto' main primary motive was to become Hokage and lately in part 2 Naruto new motive of becoming stronger was to deal with Tobi from his parents wishes!



Naruto's current goal is to end the hatred in the shinobi world, which inevitably ties in Sasuke.


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2011)

well i hope sasuke is just assuming a villan and he will help shinobisafter all and then when the world is saved naruto and sasuke will fight at a chunin exam....but that's just me. lets get back to the topic.

those reports are written by fans from memory not by journalists or professionals with voice recorders in ther hands. better take them for what they worth.

here is another report from 2ch


> -"Ill write about kakashi next year, about the 'my dearist people are all dead already' thing."
> -"about kakashis bare face too, if I do at all, I rather draw it in the main story not on the back of a vol or something. But then, its not like im determined to write it."
> -"It was determined by me that sasuke should turn from a friend to a foe from the start.  From now sasuke starts his moves little by little. And therere things about itachi to boot."
> -"Naruto will start to move as well."
> ...



edited effect=> efforts


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 19, 2011)

> -"It was determined by me that sasuke should turn from a friend to a foe from the start. From now sasuke starts his moves little by little. And therere things about itachi to boot."



What could Kishimoto reveal about Itachi at this point that would be worth writing about?

We know the truth about Itachi. We've even had a confirmed by Danzou, and the fact that Itachi was planning to genjutsu Sasuke into protecting Konoha. 

Hmmmm. 

He can turn Itachi back into an evil, because that would be ridiculous.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Dec 19, 2011)

> From now sasuke starts his moves little by little. And therere things about itachi to boot."
> -"Naruto will start to move as well."



What exactly does this mean?......

Don't know what more we could learn about Itachi and Sasuke will obviously start making plans on when to attack Konoha & Naruto but where will Naruto start to "move" exactly?


----------



## Talis (Dec 19, 2011)

takL said:


> -"about kakashis bare face too, if I do at all, I rather draw it in the main story not on the back of a vol or something.


Still predicting Kakashi and Tobito ripping both of their masks at the same time.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 19, 2011)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> What exactly does this mean?......
> 
> Don't know what more we could learn about Itachi and Sasuke will obviously start making plans on when to attack Konoha & Naruto but where will Naruto start to "move" exactly?



Maybe Kishimoto will fill in shit that will make Itachi not look like a retcon.


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2011)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> What exactly does this mean?......
> but where will Naruto start to "move" exactly?



thats a million dollar question 



Divinstrosity said:


> What could Kishimoto reveal about Itachi at this point that would be worth writing about?
> 
> We know the truth about Itachi. We've even had a confirmed by Danzou, and the fact that Itachi was planning to genjutsu Sasuke into protecting Konoha.
> 
> ...



oh no maybe my wording was bad i guess its just in relation to sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 19, 2011)

Snagged from a fanartist's blog:



> 撮影厳禁なので残念ながら画像はないですが、覚えていることを箇条書きします。
> 主にksmt先生に関してです。
> 
> 声優陣登場のち、ksmt先生ちょっとよれよれで登場「今来たので段どりとか全くわかりません(笑)」
> ...



The stuff about Naruto _seems_ to start maybe a third of the way down, but I posted all of it because I don't know if the rest is relevant.


----------



## Saunion (Dec 19, 2011)

> It was determined by me that sasuke should turn from a friend to a foe from the start.



Isn't that the exact opposite from what he said a couple of years ago? That he just recently decided about Sasuke's "descent into darkness" or whatever?



> I drew sakuras crying face while making the same face.



Oh man talk about a vision of horror.


----------



## Selva (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the trans takL. I'm interested in Kakashi's past tbh.


takL said:


> -"Next year Ill write about kakashi first, then about sasuke and then about Naruto. (then takeuchi-san and nakamura-san asked kish "whats about sakura?!!") sakura will…well she's slipped my mind(LOL)"


He's not even trying any more with her, is he?  guess she'll remain in that tent healing fodders till the end of war.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah,poor Sakura...Kishi should give her a little role next year...btw I hope that Kishi will write something about Kakashi too this time.I'm curious about his past.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 19, 2011)

Year of Kakashi :rofl

What a troll


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2011)

takL said:


> -"Next year Ill write about kakashi first, then about sasuke and then about Naruto. (then takeuchi-san and nakamura-san asked kish "whats about sakura?!!") sakura will?well she's slipped my mind(LOL)"



I don't know wheter to laugh or cry


----------



## gershwin (Dec 19, 2011)

> -"I drew sakuras crying face while making the same face.


Kishi, oh you


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Dec 19, 2011)

It's not likely, but what if Nagato's "Part Three" speech comes up? I hope it does...though it probably won't


----------



## sasuki-chan (Dec 19, 2011)

> -"Next year Ill write about kakashi first, then about sasuke and then about Naruto. (then takeuchi-san and nakamura-san asked kish "whats about sakura?!!") *sakura will?well she's slipped my mind*(LOL)"


...not that I was hopeful but... 



> And therere things about itachi to boot.


there are more? interesting...


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol Kishi pisses me off ,thinking women are just for love confessions .I hope his wife beats him for that ,I for sure would.


----------



## Forces (Dec 19, 2011)

Stop the Kakashi year jokes already. They've became very annoying and cliche.


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2011)

I was really hoping that Sakura would help Itachi against Kabuto, she deserves a fight just as much 

I mean finally the year is split between the main characters and only poor Sakura doesn't get any focus on


----------



## sasuki-chan (Dec 19, 2011)

Fay said:


> I was really hoping that* Sakura would help Itachi against Kabuto*, she deserves a fight just as much


LOL  ()
I guess the best we can expect for her is to continue healing fodders


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2011)

sasuki-chan said:


> LOL  ()
> I guess the best we can expect for her is to continue healing fodders



But how will she surpass Tsunade like this? Tsunade is fighting MADARA right now for goodness sake!


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 19, 2011)

Fay said:


> I was really hoping that Sakura would help Itachi against Kabuto, she deserves a fight just as much
> 
> I mean finally the year is split between the main characters and only poor Sakura doesn't get any focus on




She deserves the kitchen and if she is really lucky she deserves* 'Uchiha Sasukes cock'* ,thats all what a woman needs..


----------



## Marsala (Dec 19, 2011)

Fay said:


> But how will she surpass Tsunade like this? Tsunade is fighting MADARA right now for goodness sake!



Tsunade isn't doing much of anything in the battle besides healing the others, though.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 19, 2011)

Can never expect much from these interviews.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 19, 2011)

At least there is a pic (Kishi and the VAs) this time.

I hope to know more about Rin next year.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 19, 2011)

takL said:


> -"I drew sakuras crying face while making the same face. I struggled to draw the scene where she says "please doont go!" to sasuke with my editor as I found it difficult to get what in a girls mind. it was an effect of the two geezers."
> -"Next year Ill write about kakashi first, then about sasuke and then about Naruto. (then takeuchi-san and nakamura-san asked kish "whats about sakura?!!") sakura will…well she's slipped my mind(LOL)"



Guys, you know what to do:


----------



## takL (Dec 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Snagged from a fanartist's blog:
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff about Naruto _seems_ to start maybe a third of the way down, but I posted all of it because I don't know if the rest is relevant.



morning! sry i couldnt do this earlier as i had to sleep.

_Because taking photos was forbidden im afraid there’s no pic but I enumerate what I remember 

After the voice actors entered, kish-sensei enters looking rather messy. "I got to here just now that I dont know anything about the arrangements or whatever (LOL)"
Dear old Kish-sensei is in the same parker (? hoodie) as the last year and thats worn-out. His Looking like he put on whatever within reach tells that he is extremely busy with pressing duties of his demanding job.
His schedule must be heavy and tight because its yearend I suppose～.

The old tean 7's live dubbing/reading aloud is so intense. 

During the live readings, (kish) sensei is on a director chair keeps watching the audience all the way. 
After the reading to the scenes of sasukes leaving the village and parting with saskura, sensei's comment is "this scene really troubled me"
He doesnt go into details about what troubled him at there.

In answer to the question "has it been fixed from the start that sasuke should leave the village to be what he is now?" 
→"yes its from the start. there were the same old stories in which an enemy tunes to a friend and I wanted to write a story where an once friend becomes an enemy. "

After the scene kakashi admonishes sasuke to forget about his revenge telling "those who were dare to me all got killed, you know" 
→"I know every year I say 'next year Ill make kakashi active for real' here(at jf)  but, next year I really want to elaborate on kakashis past for real"

in answer to sugiyama-sans question "what will become of sasuke next year?"
→"weeeeel…since therere things about *E-touch(/as its connected to E-touch things) … I cant tell about that much you know…(evading)"
*sensei is calling the B-bro itachi as E-touch (=itacchi/itatti in romaji).

in reply to takeuchi-sans question "Can the current(/future) development of the manga change the conclusion (in your mind)?"
→"no. the ending is already determined  and I dont have any second thoughts about it." 

after the live readings, the Q and A session and a chicken race on a bogie (?)
Hikarigoke Katayama appears and everyone demonstrates their Rock Lee exercises.
Inoue-san→is not very enthusiastic
Sugiyama-san→ is too enthusiastic and yet moves inversely. his comical side never disappoints me.  
Sensei(kish) →although staggering he seriously tries hard and yet collapses to the floor. guess its too heavy for him.
Takeuchi-san→ does exclusively well. She is good at everything really. 
Nakamura-san→is cute_


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2011)

takL said:


> In answer to the question "has it been fixed from the start that sasuke should leave the village to be what he is now?"
> →"yes its from the start. there were the same old stories in which an enemy tunes to a friend and I wanted to write a story where an once friend becomes an enemy. "


Kishi-sensei proves that he doesn't like cliches :33!


> in reply to takeuchi-sans question "Can the current(/future) development of the manga change the conclusion (in your mind)?"
> →"no. the ending is already determined  and I dont have any second thoughts about it."


This makes me excited


----------



## gershwin (Dec 19, 2011)

*E-touch*? 
So it seems they realy will meet soon


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2011)

gershvin said:


> *E-touch*?
> So it seems they realy will meet soon



Who? Sasuke and Itachi ? Surely that wasn't what he meant?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 19, 2011)

> in answer to sugiyama-sans question "what will become of sasuke next year?"
> →"weeeeel?since therere things about *E-touch(/as its connected to E-touch things) ? I cant tell about that much you know?(evading)"
> *sensei is calling the B-bro itachi as E-touch.



Ok - what in the blue hell does THIS mean?


----------



## Sniffers (Dec 19, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok - what in the blue hell does THIS mean?



He can't tell what Sasuke'll do as it's connected to E-Touch. Yeah, Kishimoto appears to have a cute little nickname for Itachi. 

At least that's what I got. So maybe the bros will meet, but I doubt it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 19, 2011)

E-touch = Itachi





Divinstrosity said:


> Ok - what in the blue hell does THIS mean?


Therefore: 





> in answer to sugiyama-sans question "what will become of sasuke next year?"
> →"well…since there're things about Itachi (/as it's connected to Itachi things) … I cant tell about that much you know…(evading)"


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 19, 2011)

E-touch? 

Mmmkay.


----------



## GunX2 (Dec 19, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Nidiame Mizukage will get his own Gaiden



Let it be kishi!


----------



## Lolitalush (Dec 19, 2011)

E-touch? I need confirmation on this!


----------



## Lovely (Dec 19, 2011)

takL said:


> After the reading to the scenes of sasukes leaving the village and parting with saskura, sensei's comment is "this scene really troubled me"
> He doesnt go into details about what troubled him at there.





> "I drew sakuras crying face while making the same face.



Sounds like a reaction from watching a sad chick-flick.


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> He can't tell what Sasuke'll do as it's connected to E-Touch. Yeah, Kishimoto appears to have a cute little nickname for Itachi.
> 
> At least that's what I got. So maybe the bros will meet, but I doubt it.



E-Touch seems more like a nickname for Spielberg's E.T. .


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Dec 19, 2011)

Fay said:


> E-Touch seems more like a nickname for Spielberg's E.T. .



In Japanese it makes a little more sense... since the sounds are similar, and Kishi is apparently just dragging out the 'ch'. 

イタチ - Itachi

イタッチ - Itacchi --> E-Touch (tacchi in Japanese can also mean 'touch')


----------



## Naklin (Dec 19, 2011)

takL said:


> in answer to sugiyama-sans question "what will become of sasuke next year?"
> →"weeeeel?since therere things about *E-touch(/as its connected to E-touch things) ? I cant tell about that much you know?(evading)"
> *sensei is calling the B-bro itachi as E-touch.



This is new info to me and sounds interesting


----------



## redman919 (Dec 19, 2011)

That name sounds so wrong for some reason...


----------



## Lolitalush (Dec 19, 2011)

^Wrong in the right way.


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2011)

Well it's only natural for Kishi to have nick names for his characters...they are his babies after all. He seems to be an adorable guy pek.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like the guy answered more than just those four questions found on twitter.

I was right after all.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 19, 2011)

Sasuke randomly running into Itachi confirmed? Itachi said that he'd leave Sasuke to Naruto, but if they happen to meet, he'll probably at least try to talk Sasuke out of his stupid genocide plans.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 19, 2011)

E-touch 

Thank you for the translation, Takl


----------



## Fay (Dec 19, 2011)

This year is going to be amazing pek, we have:

1. Sasuke and Itachi plot together
2. Kakashi and Kakashi's past
3. Naruto will have an arc

It can't get any better than this :33!


----------



## Dokiz1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope these revelations will be big, not just some vague thing.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Dec 19, 2011)

Was the interview supposed to take place on the 17th, or was it supposed to be published on the 17th?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 19, 2011)

.......................

So is that one interview with kishi wanting to write kakashi, sasuke, & naruto legit?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 19, 2011)

Dr. Obvious said:


> Was the interview supposed to take place on the 17th, or was it supposed to be published on the 17th?


It took place on Decemeber 17. And it's not really an interview; just a tag-on segment of Kishi's appearance(s) at a convention.


----------



## Leuconoe (Dec 19, 2011)

Well gee, I hope there's more Sakura. I really want to see her put in better situations! :c


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 19, 2011)

More Kakashi is all I needed to hear.

Anything more is just a bonus.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 19, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> What could Kishimoto reveal about Itachi at this point that would be worth writing about?
> 
> We know the truth about Itachi. We've even had a confirmed by Danzou, and the fact that Itachi was planning to genjutsu Sasuke into protecting Konoha.
> 
> ...



perhaps we will finally discover what was the true plan behind itachi's words to sasuke.

"you lack hatred" and "kill your best friend" doesnt seem like the things that a good boy would say, perhaps at some point itachi was really involved in something bad.


even with all the revelations about itachi, there are still many things about his behavior with sasuke that cannot be put under a good light even if we force it.


----------



## Talis (Dec 19, 2011)

And Itachis illness of course.


----------



## Lolitalush (Dec 19, 2011)

Shonen Jump actually tweeted that they did an interview with Kishimoto @ JF that will be out in January on ShonenJump alpha, incase anyone didn't already know... 
Wonder what they talked about.

I hate to be cheap, but does anyone have an account there? Supposedly, there are pics or vids being posted there of Kishi drawing.

I'm pretty sure you have to have a subscription to SJ to sign up and I don't, so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Shattering (Dec 20, 2011)

Comments have different interpretations:
- Itachi and Sasuke will meet soon.
- Itachi still has secrets.
- Itachi will do something that will affect Sasuke.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe a mod or the OP should edit the first post and put all the relevant info there so we don't have to skim through the whole thread.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Stop the Kakashi year jokes already. They've became very annoying and cliche.



Really? It is hust the truth


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 20, 2011)

> in answer to sugiyama-sans question "what will become of sasuke next year?"
> →"weeeeel?since therere things about *E-touch(/as its connected to E-touch things) ? I cant tell about that much you know?(evading)"
> *sensei is calling the B-bro itachi as E-touch.


The fuck...

Itachi has a cute nickname ? 

And lame way to evade a question. What the hell does that even mean....


----------



## Kiss (Dec 20, 2011)

E-touch 

Itachi and Sasuke might meet again? 

I heard Kishi receives lots of letters from his readers that want another Itachi/Sasuke encounter. I guess that rumor was true after all...


----------



## Shattering (Dec 20, 2011)

Another Sasuke vs Itachi encounter is one good way to make Sasuke look stronger than Itachi, I hate it, but  It's gonna happen so...


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2011)

mezzomarinaio said:


> In Japanese it makes a little more sense... since the sounds are similar, and Kishi is apparently just dragging out the 'ch'.
> 
> イタチ - Itachi
> 
> イタッチ - Itacchi --> E-Touch (tacchi in Japanese can also mean 'touch')



thanks! i went with the sound than romaji .. maybe it wasnt a good idea 
i guess I add romaji Itatti/itacchi to there to avoid confusion.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2011)

Well in the end the only "revelations" were that Sasuke will get started with his role on the arc and another attempt to write about Kakashi's past.

BTW, about that segment in which the cast's Seiyuus reenacted some of Part I's memorable scenes...did Kishimoto actually draw those panels/pages in the middle of that tag-on segment or did he brought them already finished them?

If it is actually the former then Kishi sure can draw very fast...


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Dec 20, 2011)

takL said:


> thanks! i went with the sound than romaji .. maybe it wasnt a good idea
> i guess I add romaji Itatti/itacchi to there to avoid confusion.



Lol, I wouldn't worry too much about it! 

I just felt like explaining the connection between Itachi's name and Kishi's nickname for him because it may look a little random in English, while in Japanese it's pretty obvious. 

By the way, would it be too much trouble for you to post the Japanese version of your previous trans? Just curious to see the original! 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well in the end the only "revelations" were that Sasuke will get started with his role on the arc and another attempt to write about Kakashi's past.



Mmmh... I guess if Naruto is going to 'start to move' at the end of the year, then he can't be captured by Tobi during this battle...?

Of course, as far as we know 'start to move' could also mean 'break free and recover', so I guess nothing is really for sure!


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Dec 20, 2011)

So Itachi and Sasuke _might _meet ? Thats awesome


----------



## FearTear (Dec 20, 2011)

> -"I drew sakuras crying face while making the same face.



Here is Kishimoto trying to draw Sakura's face:


----------



## takL (Dec 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Here is Kishimoto trying to draw Sakura's face:



i wanna see it but i cant.



mezzomarinaio said:


> By the way, would it be too much trouble for you to post the Japanese version of your previous trans? Just curious to see the original!



if you mean 





> -"Ill write about kakashi next year, about the 'my dearist people are all dead already' thing."
> -"about kakashis bare face too, if I do at all, I rather draw it in the main story not on the back of a vol or something. But then, its not like im determined to write it."
> -"It was determined by me that sasuke should turn from a friend to a foe from the start. From now sasuke starts his moves little by little. And therere things about itachi to boot."
> -"Naruto will start to move as well."
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



・来年はカカシを描きます。「大切な人はもう皆殺されてる」について描く。 
　素顔も、描くならコミック裏とかじゃなくてちゃんと本編で描きたい。でも描くと確定したわけじゃない。 
・サスケが仲間→敵になるのは最初から決めてた。これからサスケも少しずつ動き出す。イタチのこともあるし… 
・ナルトも動き出します。




*Spoiler*: __ 



サクラの泣き顔は僕も同じ顔しながら描いた 
サスケに「行かないで」と言うシーンは女の子の気持ちを考えるのが難しくておっさん二人（自分と担当）で悩みながら描いた 
来年はまずカカシを描いて、サスケ、ナルトと描いていきます。（竹内さん＆中村さん：サクラは！？）サクラは…忘れてた（笑）


----------



## FearTear (Dec 20, 2011)

takL said:


> i wanna see it but i cant.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a GIF of Dawson crying


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 20, 2011)

> I drew sakuras crying face while making the same face.



I think I made the same face reading it too


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 20, 2011)

takL said:


> morning! sry i couldnt do this earlier as i had to sleep.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks for the trans, takl. +reps. There was some stuff about the new game, too, but I don't know how interested anyone is.

Sasuke meeting Itachi confirmed?  And nice nick-name.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have updated the OP with the info. Just looking for the pictures to be complete.

I cant find the pictures to put it in the OP,  I know I saw them in this thread now I cant find them  
PS quote the original person that posted.


----------



## Sorin (Dec 20, 2011)

"Sakura slipped my mind" 

Oh look,seems like Itachi's story is about to get even more ridiculous and unnecessarily complicated. Kishi likes to milk them fangirls/boys.

I'm interested in seeing more of Kakashi's past.Hopefully Kishi "upgrades" him a little bit.Do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 20, 2011)

369 posts? Over a vague and empty interview? You guys are dedicated!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 20, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> 369 posts? Over a vague and empty interview? You guys are dedicated!



I cant speek for other people, but please by all means Look at my signature 

2- Kakashi Gaiden 2, Itachi are worth over 9,000 posts.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 20, 2011)

I heard someone mentioned shonen jump tweeted about an interview with kishi, but you have to subcribe to shonen jump alpha to read it.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Dec 21, 2011)

really dissapoint from this interview


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 21, 2011)

kakashi's past? tobito is coming :


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 21, 2011)

Dat Kishi. 

LOL on the Sakura parts of the itw though. 

Itachi mentioned?


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 21, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> kakashi's past? tobito is coming :



I like this.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 21, 2011)

Judging by the interview and with Taka heading to  Orochimaru hideouts. Two things will happen. What experiments were made on Sasuke will be revealed. And Sasuke will get his own little army from setting all of orochimaru experiments free.


----------



## Xavierthelegend (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think Kishi was talking about Kakashi when he said he would draw Kakashi without his mask from the beginning because fans have gotten carried away with their imagination he can't draw anything to live up to it. 

I think he was talking about Tobi there.  Might just be me though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 21, 2011)

Is the "sakura slipped me mind (LOL)" part legit?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2011)

Chaelius said:


> _
> Q: whats gonna happen to sasuke through next year? _
> *
> A: Sasuke has a lot of episodes to tell. his appearance will be more frequent next year.*_
> ...


----------

